# Conformation Critique on my new rescue Please



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Pretty nice build. The pasterns are a little long. Nothing that some good food won't fix.


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

I have found some stuff on her, I'm on my iPad at the moment so I can't upload screen shots. Will put it up ASAP tho!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Here is her pedigree. Nothing remarkable close up but nice lines further back.
Remainstobeseen Horse Pedigree
she won $7,000 and out of 16 starts one place and two shows. 

She was born in 2007 so she is 6 years old. I think she will come a long way with regular work (hills and caveletti if you don't have hills) and back to front riding. She is a little fine boned but not bad. She has a decent shoulder, nice deep heart girth, a little long in the coupling and a bit rough coupled but she will look better as she gains weight and muscling from proper riding and work. She is actually fairly level which is good for a riding horse.

I do not like the way her head attaches to her neck. She may be a horse that will drop the bit and tuck her chin.. so keeping her propulsion going and light contact will be important. 

Nice horse. Nice rescue.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

She looks just like A OTTB, nice.
Feet need some work, but I would sure be proud to have her in my barn!!


----------

